# Pike Leaders



## washeta (Jan 19, 2000)

Has anyone tried using Spiderwire for a leader when Pike fishing? What knots did you use to attach it to the fly? I tried wire but it is hard to cast and I think it takes away from the flies action.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I just bought some spiderwire on clearance for just such a purpose! I'll let you know just as soon as the Pike start spawning in the Saginaw Bay! (They are legal year round out there)


----------



## washeta (Jan 19, 2000)

Weezer,
I posted this same question on another board and no one recommended using Spiderwire. They felt it's strength and durability were overrated. One person did give me the following leader formula using Maxima leader material:
12" 35 pound
18" 30
18" 25
24" 20

I think I will still try the Spiderwire to see how it works. I have had no problems with it when spin fishing for Pike.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

That would be a good formula for Pike, and it definitlly would turn a fly good. I still think that a 18 to 24" spiderwire tippet would give your streamer way way more action in the water. 
In an older edition of "Flyfish America" they had a nice feature article on pike fishing w/fly equip. You should check out there website and look for that article.


----------



## washeta (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for the information, I'll have to look up that site.


----------

